# Como Duplicar PCF7935AS



## gcirvini (Jul 27, 2009)

Hola este integrado es el inmovilizador de kmotor de mi auto, pero tengo una sola llave y si la llego a perder me quedo a pata ya que no voy a poder encencer mi auto, el tema es que yo queria saber como porogramar ese itegrado para hacerle una copia, como leo la memoria interna?

Se comunica con el telemando de la llave o no?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## jaime betancur (Jul 27, 2009)

Hola, yo tambien tengo el mismo lio con mi vehiculo, hasta donde pude averiguar el integrado lo venden, pero se necesita de una maquina especial para duplicarlo, ya que esto es un chip magnetico,  eso es lo que se. si te refieres a telemando el sistema que controla los seguros del vehiculo es que no se comunican, son sistemas a partes.

saludos


----------



## chenteb (Feb 18, 2013)

les comento que yo tengo un chevrolet corsa 2005 y se rompió el encendido de mi auto, cuando busco la pieza para hacer el remplazo me comentan en la refaccionaria que no va a funcionar que tengo que ir a la agencia de la chevrolet para que me hagan encender el auto, pero como me encanta hacer de todo y aprender de todo pues también soy electrónico aficionado, me encontré que esta parte PCF7935AS estaba alojada en las dos llaves que me entrego la agencia, las saque y se las puse a la nueva llave y voala encendió el coche, esto me llevo como 1/2 hora averiguar como funcionaba pero encontré el modo, lo siguiente es que me di un vuelco a su hoja de datos para saber mas y encontré que era un chip programable de forma magnética y también me hice la pregunta, como duplicar esto pues encontré que el programador cuesta aproximadamente unos 1500 pesos mexicanos y lo que haría falta seria el programador para las llaves de chevrolet aquí les dejo una liga para que vean el programador, creo que seria una buena inversión considerando que la agencia casi cobra 2000 pesos por darte una llave nueva, que por cierto a mi me costo 200 pesos el switch de encendido con dos llaves... seguimos en contacto http://www.ecusells.com/goods.php?id=2294


----------

